# Ironman - Kona



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Anyone else following a racer in Ironman - Kona?

Starts at 11am on www.ironmanlive.com

You need to know last name and bib # of your racer to track his/her stats.

Im following a friend and shop teammate. Logan Franks bib #1895 18-24 age group. He's gonna kill it!


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Logan just swam a 1:07:08. He came out of the water in 719th overall position. 25th in his age group. The swim is by far his weakest event.

At the 5.5 bike split he is averaging 24.38 mph(13:32).

2:54 swim to bike transition

In comparison to: 
Bozzonne(Felt rider - pro div):
51:31 swim. 11th overall. 11th in pro group. 5.5 bike split: 25.35mph(13.01), 28 bike split: 24.81mph(54:25). 1:47 swim to bike transition.
Dibens(womens - pro div):
53:50 swim. 40th overall. 2nd in womens pro group. 5.5 bike split: 23.77mph(13:53), 28 bike split: 23.31mph(57:55). 1:56 swim to bike transition

IMO: Pro group has a very unfair advantage without the mass start of the age groupers. 




In Lake Placid Logan won his age group and broke a ten year coarse record. He came out of the water in almost 300th place overall. He averaged over 21mph for the bike leg and finished the race in 16th or 17th place overall.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

My buddy Dan Chechele #478 in the 50+ is going to crush the bike and run. He's a boat anchor in the water though at 1:20. Four weeks ago he crashed his bike into a door of a car, breaking his collar bone, underwent surgery and still went to Kona...He's an animal.

BIKE SPLIT 1 5.5 mi. (14:04) 23.46 mph 

Here are some others in my trigroup since I decided to sit this one out  :
Lewis 241
Gerlach 324
Koelsch 1158


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Bike Split 2 for Logan:
28 miles - 23.62mph(57:10)



Split 3 for bozzonne:
59 miles - 22.96mph(1:21:00)

Split 3 for Logan:
59 miles - 21.65mph(1:25:54)

Split 3 for Debins:
59 miles - 21.66(1:25:52)


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

zach.scofield said:


> Anyone else following a racer in Ironman - Kona?
> 
> Starts at 11am on www.ironmanlive.com
> 
> ...


Yes, I've been here all week for Felt and now cheering them on. Too bad about Chrissie. I'm pulling for Carfrae.
-SD


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

bike split 4: 
88 miles

Bozzonne - 24.80mph(1: 10: 09)

Diben - 23.46mph(1: 14:10)

Logan - 24.43mph(1: 11: 14)


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

88 mile bike split.

Check that Sh&t out! Looks like Logans starting to turn it up a notch. He's right on his 23.5mph average that he wanted! Looks like he'lkl finish out close to 24mph avg on the bike. He runs strong also.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Logan moved from 719th/25th(div) out of the water to 86th/4th(div) in his div.

He is about half way through the marathon now and has moved to 77th/3rd(div.). I expext him to move up even farther as he is having a great run avg 6:40ish a mile.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

YES! after the 3rd split he is now in 48th/2nd(div).


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Way to go Logan! 52nd overall & 2nd in your division. 9:02:19 total time. Time for a beer when you get home! That time would slate him in the 42nd spot in the mens pro field!


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow!

Zach --

Thanks for the excellent play-by-play and congratulations to your buddy Logan!

This is the first tri-athalon I've ever followed in any fashion, and I am in awe of the effort required to complete one...let alone perform at the level of the athletes you were covering!

Thanks!
-- D4


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

902 is smokin fast.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

That makes Logan the 2nd fastest amatuer under the age of 30 in North America. We here at home are so proud of him. Once his swim gets to were it should be he will be the fastest in N. America. He is supposed to decide if he's going pro after the race is over. He was planning on it when he left for Kona. Not to mention, he's only been traing for 1 year and lake placid was his first Ironman. The only other he's done was syracuse 70.3 between these two.


----------

